# Best Tomatoes with Blight Resistance



## Vegetable_Garden_Cook (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for all of the suggestions!


----------



## Annapet (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks! I have my eye on Golden Sweet!


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Golden Sweet tastes as good as it looks, too! I grew it a couple years ago and loved it. I will be adding it to my garden again this year.


----------



## Petra (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah one of my fauvorites! Golden Sweet is really tasty.


----------



## chris1 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions-I will try these tomato varieties this year. I had late blight two years in a row that wiped out my plants


----------

